# Pelvic Floor Dysfunction for Flatal Incontinence ( &paradoxical contraction)



## nicolesinformaton (Apr 26, 2018)

*Pelvic Floor Dysfunction for Flatal Incontinence (&paradoxical contraction)*

*Edited: I would like to start this post with an emphasis on getting in touch with a qualified professional that can properly diagnose and treat your specific condition(s). This is the most important step in recovery.*

*My physical therapist recommended this website below to the community that are located in the United States. Note: If possible, please try to locate a therapist in your area that has these qualifications:*
*1. Physical Therapist (PT)*
*2. Doctor of Physical Therapy (These initials represent PTs with a clinical doctoral degree in physical therapy)*
*3. WCS (This is the MOST IMPORTANT requirement for both males and females in here)! (Not every physical therapist has undergone training to treat conditions such as urinary incontinence, pelvic pain, prenatal and postpartum pain, or lymphedema. The WCS assures that the physical therapist has demonstrated proficiency in treatment of these conditions).*

(more information here on qualifications: http://www.mccc.edu/~behrensb/documents/PTDegreeexaplanation.pdf)

*WEBSITE TO LOCATE A PROFESSIONAL PT IN YOUR AREA: *
*http://pt.womenshealthapta.org/*

Please read the useful information below and educate yourself on this topic. The correct information is your most powerful asset and tool in seeking and understanding the disease you are dealing with. Do not let another user diagnose, prescribe treatments/supplements, or other remedies as it may cause further complications and/or prevent your recovery. 
http://www.womenshealthapta.org/patients/
http://www.womenshealthapta.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Questions_to_Ask_your_PT.pdf
http://www.womenshealthapta.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Do_I_need_a_referral_for_Physical_Therapy.pdf
https://www.voicesforpfd.org/about/what-are-pfds/

*Edited to delete useless and old information. Some people here are getting lost in translation and dont know how to comprehend that my diagnosis and personal treatment doesnt mean thats what you should do or whats wrong with you.

The whole point of this post is was to aid people in seeking a professional that can diagnose and treat. If youre in the United States, Ill be happy to try to help you find a doctor.


----------

